# Fireweed honey?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.wildflowerfarm.com/index.php?p=product&id=66&parent=1&gclid=CPvCvN6klZUCFQykagod0AShOg

http://expired.revenuedirect.com/pa...dAPUNjMjiY&site_id=20788&q=fireweed&q_type=sx


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I bought fireweed seeds either from Wildseed Farms or Native Seed- can't remember for sure. They didn't do worth a darn here, though.  I have read that fireweed honey is good though.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Fireweed is interesting. If you cut down trees or brush the stuff pops up everywhere here in the NW. The seeds must remain dormant for years. I got a little fireweed in a super but not much. Growth was priority this year... not honey.

JoeMcc


----------

